# I Don't Mean To Moan But ...



## hyphen (25/2/14)

Everytime I log in there are like 600 new posts to go thru .
That's cool because people are active and content is being generated , but I came here for information and discussions on vaping . Anyone else think they should cull the off topic stuff to make coming back here and getting thru all the posts a little more manageable ?

ANYWAYS , that's how I feel , if ya'll are having fun being social /posting fail vids / talking about movies etc , that's cool , carry on .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (25/2/14)

I also struggle with that - I'm sometimes working a weekend and come back to like 2000 new posts, no way can I read through all of that

So I do two things - look at my notifications - that will only be for posts I commented in, or something I follow on purpose for whatever reason

Secondly I scroll down on the main page and only look at the subforums that carry my interest

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom (25/2/14)

that is why I asked for an option to mark separately as "read". at the moment there is only the option for "all".

then I can decide which posts i can follow at the moment. I have currently a time problem and cannot go thru all posts. about 4 weeks ago I ran out of "new posts" everyday  shows how this is growing here.

I think its gr8 that it sometimes goes off topic, its also part of community. also, one should not always be too serious about things.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (25/2/14)

It will be bad for that strong community sense and forum growth if we curb natural conversation.
I basically scan every once in a while over everything and read what I find interesting on face value.
With studies, interviews, searching for more interviews, my current job... the forum has taken a slight lower priority.
Once I have settled into a new job when I find one I will try and reclaim my position as top poster (with relevent and extremely technical info) that was taken away from me by @Matthee, @Stroodlepuff, @Silver1, @Derick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> It will be bad for that strong community sense and forum growth if we curb natural conversation.
> I basically scan every once in a while over everything and read what I find interesting on face value.
> With studies, interviews, searching for more interviews, my current job... the forum has taken a slight lower priority.
> Once I have settled into a new job when I find one I will try and reclaim my position as top poster (with relevent and extremely technical info) that was taken away from me by @Matthee, @Stroodlepuff, @Silver1, @Derick



@CraftyZA challenge accepted

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/14)

I love the forums as they are but I do understand the points of view... but the way the forums are set up it's easy to pay attention to the threads you are involved in and ignore the others... exactly what @Derick said. 

I suppose being retired helps me on this issue! I don't like weekends when things quieten down on the forums!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (25/2/14)

Rob a true forumite. Are you on other forums too?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Rob a true forumite. Are you on other forums too?



Yip... been on forums for a long time... two bass fishing forums... but the problem is once you get into competitive fishing the sharing and caring starts to dissipate and you don't want to give away trade secrets or secret spots because eight million people will be on your spots the next time to try fish them... That's what I love so much about this forum... it's caring and sharing at it's very best!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hyphen (26/2/14)

All valid points , i just felt overwhelmed when I log in and there's 600 new posts .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (26/2/14)

i love the fact that there are so many new posts, it shows that people are actually active.

going off the topic is part and parcel of being on a forum- i dont think a forum exists where this doesnt happen.

just my 2c

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

IF you think of the forum as a vape meet you can kinda understand how a successful forum functions. Plenty of conversations going on and you dont always follow every single conversation, as well the conversation is not always about vaping in particular but other off topics as well.

The function of watched forum/threads gives this forum that flexibility as well.

Just my 2c

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (26/2/14)

Key is to not have threads hijacked but then again, that is why we have mods.

A trend that does emerge as a board matures and content increases is the many repeated topics/question threads which are started and this can become tedious after a while. To eliminate this, members should be directed to make use of the search function first before creating a thread.

I however also thoroughly enjoy the non-vaping thread section as for the variety it offers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Riaz (26/2/14)

i never click on the 'new posts' tab

on the home page, i just scroll down and see what threads have replies, if im interested in the one of them i open it, if not, i carry on

eezy peezy


----------



## The Golf (26/2/14)

I to are on many forums this one is by far the most to the point, sticking to the subject. Other forums just get hi jacked and crap talk happends in every thread

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

